
Almost everyone at CollegeHumor is fired as new owner asks the internet for help - dirtyid
https://www.theverge.com/2020/1/8/21057198/collegehumor-fired-employees-media-dorkly-drawfee-dropout
======
techsin101
Haven't been funny for a long time

~~~
pensatoio
Yep, the market has spoken.

------
MagnumPIG
As a CollegeHumor fan (subscribed to Dropout), I can't really imagine what
they might do with only 5-10 people. How could they even keep half their
Dropout shows going, let alone keep cranking out skits on YouTube?

A sad day for comedy.

